# My First Try at a Demon Prince



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

This is my first try at a Chaos Demon Prince and my first try at actually making a model look really good. Feedback would be much appreciated before I go any further on the model.

NOTE: I have no artistic talent whatsoever, so try to explain techniques you think I should use as you would to a total moron, a drunk one.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Where I'm sitting that looks awesome, I've bought one of those and its on my shelf I'll probably glue it together prime it and just use it as a completely black model for awhile its awfully intimidating.

Everything looks great, I wish I could offer suggestions but I find myself wanting to ask you questions on how you did parts.


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

Why thank you Trent =) 

I know it's coming out decent, but I've seen a lot of models that look decent and lack that certain something that makes them look _awesome_.

That certain something is what I'm looking for, I don't know what it is.


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

Well if that`s decent I hope I can attain a decency one day in the near future 

I'm guessing the biggest thing is blending the colors so they grow into one another is the hardest thing for me, and it makes a huge difference, specially in chaos where the armor is part of the Marine, or at least is for alot of units.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yeah, thats looking really good so far. It looks like there's some stuff that needs painting on his stomach, but that may just be the lighting. Anyway, if I'm nervous about how it looks, I usually look at the box it comes in to see if I missed any spots. But, overall, this guy looks really good so far. ^_^


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Chaos&Beer said:


> Why thank you Trent =)
> 
> I know it's coming out decent, but I've seen a lot of models that look decent and lack that certain something that makes them look _awesome_.
> 
> That certain something is what I'm looking for, I don't know what it is.



Endless practice and a second of inspiration usually .lol.

Looking good so far, like the fact you are merging the red into black.

Have you thought about giving him tatoos maybe?


----------



## Lord Ornlu (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey man that's some great painting although i need to suggest a couple things
The face and the red part on his mutated power pack look too plain, you could use a little shading and lighting techniques


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks for the comments guys, puters been down for a bit. Will post update as soon as I can find the cable for my camera. =)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Mate that looks great. The red blends into the black just fine, you've got nothing to worry about. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

Well, I have an arm on. Finally. Picked out the bone on the jump pack (pain in the arse), and did the stomach hoses/viscera. Also did the trophies on his chain and all the other hoses on the main body and arm. I tried to give him a few tattoos, but my freehand line work is FREAKIN' TERRIBLE. 

Here how he's lookin nowadays.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

lookin good to me. as for the free hand work im terrible at it to dont worry to much im sure it just take a godly ammount of time and practice to master


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

Here he is. Done. Next will be my terminators.


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

He looks good, however i have to suggestions;

1) Do the base, it will finish the model off really well
2) Water your paints down, try doing 2/3/4 thin coats instead of one thick one

all in all, a very nice model :victory:


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

Gracias. Yeah, I'm impatient and the multi coat thing is something that I am going to just have to get used to. When I buy my greater demon I'm going to put even more time into him and see. 

Basing is going to happen last, when my entire army is painted. Think I'm going to do a red sand with black volcanic rock base scheme. Going to use bashed up pieces of lava rock for gas grills as the volcanic chunks, maybe add a "still hot and glowing" effect if I can figure out how to do it.


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

it could be the lighting but to me the black looks very well plain.
i think you could do something to the skulls on the end of the back pack (that's all up to you)
i like the look of the sword. good job over all :victory:


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

It looks good 
To be a first try on a daemon prince its good, but as already said try watering down you're paints and paint thin layers instead of thick ones 
Waiting to see it based.
Other vice i like it a lot keep up the good work:good:


----------

